
Juno wants to woo Uber drivers with a more ethical ride-sharing app - hencq
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/29/11301076/juno-uber-drivers-ride-hail-app-talmon-marco
======
hencq
I found this interesting because ride-sharing is often characterized as a
winner-takes-all market. Most of the insanely high valuations seem to be based
on that as well. Juno seems to think there's opportunity to enter this market
quite late in the game by focusing on the driver. Their approach to pay
drivers just to have the app open is an interesting way to bootstrap a driver
base before opening up to customers. It also suggests Juno, like Uber, must
have quite deep pockets themselves.

